# Grown Men and Barbie Dolls?



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

I am told that that it isn't a "Barbie Doll" it is an "Action Figure"... Whatever kind of action it does is none of my business.... I think Dietmar likes it better than the Caledon medal (he has a billion of those)

He is sure a kick-butt Pre-cub, female, recurve shooter... Cleaned up.... Suck it up girls... second place will have to do from now on.... welcome to our world.

Oh ya, "Old Man Stan" shot in Senior not Master today... guess the decision is made... and ended up second to the reigning World cup and World Champion... not bad for being close to his draw weight...

Rock on...


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Now let me stop this internet rumour right in its tracks RIGHT NOW!!! 

I did NOT have a miniature Barbie doll, or "action figure", or whatever you want to call it, in my bowcase, and I greatly resent any implication that I did.


----------



## Mr. Black Magic (Sep 13, 2007)

Stash said:


> Now let me stop this internet rumour right in its tracks RIGHT NOW!!!
> 
> I did NOT have a miniature Barbie doll, or "action figure", or whatever you want to call it, in my bowcase, and I greatly resent any implication that I did.


Good heavens! I was unaware there was actually a full size one:tongue:


Personally I'm holding out for Transexual Longbow unlimited class


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Blackie:

Kind of a stretch, but have a look at this... http://nationalhistoricships.org.uk/index.cfm/event/getVessel/vref/1980


----------



## Mr. Black Magic (Sep 13, 2007)

Stash said:


> Blackie:
> 
> Kind of a stretch, but have a look at this... http://nationalhistoricships.org.uk/index.cfm/event/getVessel/vref/1980


Ah, I always wondered what happened to the old MTB's. Brings to mind what Churchill called the traditions of the RN when he was Lord of the Admiralty.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Stash said:


> Now let me stop this internet rumour right in its tracks RIGHT NOW!!!
> 
> I did NOT have a miniature Barbie doll, or "action figure", or whatever you want to call it, in my bowcase, and I greatly resent any implication that I did.


WHATEVER!!!!!!!

If it wawsn't in your bowcase then where did you pull it from? And please don't tell me your pocket.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Funny, I don't remember mentioning anyone's name other than Dietmar's in this????? Seems that someone is a bit defensive.... hehehe. 

I like it.... and I want a doll like the other cool guys.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

I wasn't going to mention his name to save him the embarassment but he felt the need to out himself and come out on the "D".


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

"...and who's trying to decide whether or not to shoot Senior or Masters class..."

Like you were really making an effort to NOT identify me.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

:noidea:


----------

